# Can lightsmog create noise? Or hot summer environmental temperatures?



## pedro (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi, yesterday I did some nightshooting. From ISO 800 and above I noticed quite some noise in LR. I made several photographs in a row at times, otherwise I waited for quite some time, to let darkness increase. Thanks for any help. Here's a photograph, two RAWs stacked, Luminance and Colors are at least at a 50% denoised, details slider applied as well to maintain what remains. Thank you for sharing your experience and your tips. Is this phenomenom related to lightsmog, temperature or did I underexpose to heavily by using f/13?



BearbeitetKlein- by Peter Hauri, on Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/guatitamasluz/17895588063/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2015)

Visited your site, beautiful night photos


----------



## pedro (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you, *Dylan777*...what do you think of the noise found in this one?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2015)

High temperatures increase noise. 

Sensor heat[edit]

Temperature can also have an effect on the amount of noise produced by an image sensor due to leakage. With this in mind, it is known that DSLRs will produce more noise during summer than winter.[13]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image_noise


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 7, 2015)

pedro said:


> Thank you, *Dylan777*...what do you think of the noise found in this one?



My 2cents: looking at your photo - lighting, condition and sky, it looks normal for 5D III @ ISO3200. I doubt this is camera issue.

*jrista* might have better advice on how to improve this photo. I enjoy reading his posts.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2015)

Images of distant objects are affected by heat. the air between the camera and the subject causes a degradation of the image, and the smog degrades it even more.\

Cold clear weather is the best time to photograph something in the distance.

The image is probably typical of what you'd get with most cameras, its limited by the atmospherics and not by sensor noise.


----------



## zim (Jun 7, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, *Dylan777*...what do you think of the noise found in this one?
> ...



+1 I bookmarked this one!

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26264.0


----------



## pedro (Jun 7, 2015)

*Thank you so much everyone for taking their time to provide some very useful information!* Kind regards, Peter.


----------



## sdsr (Jun 8, 2015)

I doubt I have anything useful to suggest, so I'll ask a few questions instead - Are you asking because you've taken similar photos with other cameras and obtained different results? Because you've seen less noise at similar ISOs with the same camera in different contexts? Is this processed from RAW or JPEG (the yellow blotchiness in the noise in the sky suggests the latter)? Nice photo, regardless!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 8, 2015)

unstable air has different densities. If you have a long distance to shoot through, you get a lot of distortion in the picture.... it is the bane of astrophotographers...

This is an example of an extreme case, shot over a long distance on a windy and turbulent day.


----------



## pedro (Jun 8, 2015)

*sdsr
Don Haines
*
Thank you so much for your contribution. I would relate it to the ambiental conditions, as far as I can see. As I made some more photographs this past weekend, which did not show the same characteristics. So, there must be a relation to the heat at night and the lightsmog, the climate conditions...
Kind regards, Peter


----------

